# snowboard bag for air travel



## Seks (Aug 7, 2008)

Thinking of heading overseas in the new year for some snowboarding. What do you guys recommend for a snowboard bag that's suitable for air travel?

I need one that can fit a 158 cm board (just 1), bindings, boots, helmet, ski pants, ski jacket.

I've checked out the Oakley 3.0 board bag but it seems to have been discontinued. I've found the 155 cm ones for a discount but I'd think putting a 158 cm board in a 155 cm bag is pushing it?

Thanks.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I recommend the OGIO wheeled bags. I believe they make a couple of models but mine has an expansion for length that you just unzip and I can fit all my gear and my 161cm board with no problems.


----------



## Seks (Aug 7, 2008)

I see that we are possibly living in the same vicinity. Where did you get your OGIO from?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought it online from steep and cheap. It is an Ogio Snowboard Caddy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

*airline regulations*

according to various airline sites, the linear length limit of a snowboard bag (LxWxH) is 62 inches. 

I'm looking at the oakley 3.0 because it's 155cm but I really like the ogio but it's 160cm. you think I can get away with the 160cm (63" length)?:dunno:

plus, what's the weight difference between the oakley 3.0 and the ogio caddy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

abbynormal said:


> according to various airline sites, the linear length limit of a snowboard bag (LxWxH) is 62 inches.
> 
> I'm looking at the oakley 3.0 because it's 155cm but I really like the ogio but it's 160cm. you think I can get away with the 160cm (63" length)?:dunno:
> 
> plus, what's the weight difference between the oakley 3.0 and the ogio caddy?


Most airlines waive the size limitations for snowboard bags, check their websites for specifics. You will still have to come under their weight limit which shouldn't be hard with a reasonable amount of gear.

BTW I just got a Dakine low roller which I really like. My highbacks don't fit unless I take them off, but I think most bags would have that problem with the bigger highbacks of todays bindings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Sure they are gonna just charge u more for the bag is all. I have a dakine padded bag without the wheels and I have never had a problem with airline transportation. Most people like the wheels, I dont, I can carry my stuff.


I have the same one, and it is great for traveling.

Just make sure you get one that is padded seeing as how it gets thrown around.


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

I really love my Oneball Jay Dirty South Wheeled bag. Check out this video of it. YouTube - One ball Dirty South_1


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Stay away from the Rome bags. Mine tore the first time I took it on a plane. The boards were protected, but the bag separated from part of the zipper. Of course, the same airline also slashed my luggage and broke off 3 of the 4 wheels, then LOTS my board when I got back to Indy. They said they don't cover broken wheels and it took them 5 days to get my board to me.

I hate airlines so much...


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Man Flick Montana's experience makes me nervous. I'm going snowboarding in late December, and I have to bring my board on a plane. I'm flying Virgin America. I hope that wasn't what he was flying.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I flew Northwest. They charged $15 for each bag and gave us nothing but soft drinks on a 6 hour flight. A sandwich cost $10. I personally despise airlines, but don't let my position put you off entirely. I'm sure some of them are ok. Who knows maybe your flight attendant will be hot.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha yeah that would be sweet. I love hot flight attendants. I have a soft bag though. Is it recommended to get a hard case for travel? This is my only flight this season so I don't know if it'll be a worthwhile investment to get a hard case.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Like I said, my boards were fine. I even had my wife's skis in there with them and they were ok, too. The bag was the only thing that got torn. I don't know how you tear the zipper off a bag, but they managed it.

They also confiscated my favorite screwdriver because I put it with my bindings and boots in my carry on. What was I thinking?!


----------



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

Hi Flick

You mentioned you had a rome bag and i'm interested on which one you got? I recently bought the Rome Cache but haven't had the chance to test it out on air travel as of yet.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have an escort from a year ago.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I flew Northwest. They charged $15 for each bag and gave us nothing but soft drinks on a 6 hour flight. A sandwich cost $10. I personally despise airlines, but don't let my position put you off entirely. I'm sure some of them are ok. Who knows maybe your flight attendant will be hot.


You do realize that you can bring your own food on domestic flights (or at least airport food), since they don't serve meals on domestic flights...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I hadn't flown in a long time. Had no idea everything had gone down the toilet with airlines.

Next time I travel, I think I'll be buying a hard case. Maybe something made of solid steel with cast iron rivets and titanium locks. The inside will consist of kevlar padding interwoven with carbon nano fibers. Maybe THAT will survive the trip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm looking at grabbing one of the Dakin Low Roller bags and I want to know how much longer the bag needs to be compared to the board.

I have to fly to snowboard anywhere and I don't want to be an inch over the size limit and get screwed by the airlines every time I try to fly.

Has anybody had the airlines bug them for being slightly over in length? Do they bust out a tape measurer?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's a shot of the bags me and my mates took with us to Japan in January (From Australia) We had all of our gear and clothes in our board bags, made it a lot easier not needing to take a second bag.

2 of us had the larger burton wheelie bags while my other mate has an Ocean & Earth one (on the right)

The burton ones had better zippers and better access for getting stuff in and out. The O&E one has this stupid zipper that cuts across the top of the bag rather than around the perimeter so you needed to feed the board in at an angle, and needed to remove it to get at all the storage space, in hindsight it is a terrible design.

Very happy with my Burton one (on the left). I have a 158 board but the bag is a 166 and I used every inch of space in the sucker. The grey one has a boot compartment which sounds like a good idea but eats away at other storage space a fair bit, in my opinion you are better off with a bigger main compartment and just keeping your boots down the bottom and packing more stuff in around them.

Had no issues with the size of the bag, the only problem we had was weight. Japan air at Narita airport pulled out a tape measure but it didnt cause any problems, I think they were just figuring out whether it needed to go in the oversize trailer (answer: yes)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

So they didnt charge you out the ass for having an oversize bag?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope, only thing they checked was the 25kg limit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

i have this oakley bag that is brand new and it seems to work pretty well....

Select Your Language - Oakley.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

gmilo00 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm looking at grabbing one of the Dakin Low Roller bags and I want to know how much longer the bag needs to be compared to the board.
> 
> I have to fly to snowboard anywhere and I don't want to be an inch over the size limit and get screwed by the airlines every time I try to fly.
> 
> Has anybody had the airlines bug them for being slightly over in length? Do they bust out a tape measurer?


A lot of Airlines wave the size limit on sports equipment, but not the weight limit. Southwest definitely does not measure the size of your bag, they didn't even weigh it the last couple of times I took my board even though it's still supposed to be under 50lbs. Besides ANY size board bag will technically be over their size limits for regular luggage, they measure length+width+depth. Check with the individual airline and bring a printed copy of their policy in case the give you a hard time. 

I have a 165 low roller for my 158 board, it could easily handle a full 165 sized board though. The extra room is handy in case you ever size up your board or need more room to pack boots, jackets etc...


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

*Use the curbside check-in.*

Sometimes it will save you a decent wait in line. I tip them about $5 a bag. These guys don't even weigh them(let alone measure them). They do it enough, they can guess if it's insanely over-weight. They are working for tips. They want your stuff to go. Once they have it, there will be no re-negs about restrictions. It will be in there system and their baggage people assume that they checked them out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had an idea of what 1 x full set of gear might weigh in at, not including bag? (Board, Bindings, Boots, Helmet, Goggles, Jacket, Pants & misc Socks, Beanie etc.) Cheers!


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

nomdekt said:


> Just wondering if anyone had an idea of what 1 x full set of gear might weigh in at, not including bag? (Board, Bindings, Boots, Helmet, Goggles, Jacket, Pants & misc Socks, Beanie etc.) Cheers!


15 maybe 20lbs.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

nomdekt said:


> Just wondering if anyone had an idea of what 1 x full set of gear might weigh in at, not including bag? (Board, Bindings, Boots, Helmet, Goggles, Jacket, Pants & misc Socks, Beanie etc.) Cheers!


my last trip my board bag weights 35lb...but the lady either did not notice or she was jus being nice and ignored it.

i had everthing u listed packed inside + some thermals +big bottle of contact solution+bunch of cereal bars +wax+iron+scraper+bunch of misc stuff...

all stuffed into my 156 Burton gig bag...but didnt turn out too good coz i think i stretched my bag out too much and the bag probably got hooked or something during luggage handling so theres a tear at one of the corner now...
________
Katelyne


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

My girlfriend and I both have the Ogio Caddy. Nicely padded, wheeled, and extends twice with two different zippers for those extended trips where you need to cram in more gear. I love this bag and my board have never gotten damaged with it


----------

